# Lexington Show...anyone?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone was planning to attend the 4-day show in Lexington, KY over Labor Day weekend??? I'll be there and thought it might be fun to meet up with other DFers!
It is a BIG show, with agility, obedience, rally, confirmation, the works. Lots of vendors, as well. I really enjoyed watching everything last year. May do more than watch this year...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be in Raleigh, but would like to attend those shows sometime.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

When I saw that you had replied, Red, I got excited! I thought you and your crew may be coming  Would love to see your pups in person!


----------

